# Good Pike in Ohio?



## Rod Hawg

Hello,
I fish for Musky a ton at Westbranch but am getting sick and tired of not catching a thing. So I was just curious if there are any good Pike spots in Ohio. I know the Cuyahoga has some nice fish but I've never fished their. I do catch tons of Pike in Canada though. Thats why I'm curious if their are good spots in Ohio.


----------



## Ol'Bassman

Outside of one pay lake that used to stock pike (Lake Monroe) and those caught out of the river systems (especially the Great and Little Miami river systems), I am not aware of any "good" pike fishing in southwest Ohio. Maybe "good" is not a good choice of words to even describe that pike fishing. Let's just say that the pike are there but not in large quantities and not in record or for that matter large sizes.


----------



## johnrude

the cuyahoga river is very good. out east you can launch a boat at russell park.


----------



## JIG

WB an Skeeter prob r the best 2 in-land waters for pike in the NE. Im sure there r more but any weedy lake is a good pike fishin lake. Ladue one would think is good for pike.


----------



## Rod Hawg

I'd be fishing NE Ohio. Does Pymatuning have anything or are Musky's just in their?


----------



## Weatherby

Mosquito Lake.


----------



## pal21

What about Sandusky Bay? Any info on Pike there?


----------



## Brian Vinson

Just curious if you have been to a meeting at the Muskies Inc club up there? I know several guys that pound the muskies on West Branch. I'm sure the club members would help you. If not, give me a PM and I'll get you in contact with a few guys.


----------



## Rod Hawg

We are probably going to. We've hooked up with fish but haven't got them in the boat. We lost one to my dad being a little stubborn and not wanting to adjust the rod holder. And God Knows a Ski hit and Ripped the rod right out of the holder into the lake. We weren't dissapointed about the rod because it was old but the lure was around 30 bucks. We are tring to get out to Pymatuning nxt year for them. We got connections out their with some of the locals.


----------



## jonnyspeed

I'm going to add Ladue to my list of places to try for early season Pike this year. As soon as I can float my kayak on the south end I'm heading out there. I think the upper Hoga would be the place for the best chance to boat some fish. Mosquito would no doubt have the largest fish, but I grew up on that lake and let me tell you they can be picky. Have seen huge fish several times that wouldn't hit anything.


----------



## WiseEyes

Rod Hog, me and and a few friends of mine hooked up with a few pike last spring trolling and casting in WB. We were not targeting pike. The largest we caught went something like 36 inches whcih is a small fish north of the border, but around here is the biggest that I have ever seen or heard of


----------



## fallen513

Fellas, this thread is worthless without pictures.


----------



## MadMac

Here's a 38". lol


----------



## JIG




----------



## Socom

MadMac said:


> Here's a 38". lol


Nice fish, where did you get it at?


----------



## creekrock

Northern Pike populations in OH are small and localized. There are not very many places in the state that you can catch Northerns regularly. The few guys who know of these spots are probably not going to share their info. I have been trying find pike in west central OH and beyond for the past few years with no success.


----------



## ironman172

Olentangy river below the Delaware dam the first 2 weeks of june....you will know when they are there....the small fish will be jumping out of the water trying to get away....well maybe they are muskie.....the pool right under the bridge and the dam.....or try Alum for the muskie....I don't fish for them and have no trouble catching them there....sometimes 3 a day


----------



## MadMac

Bill, those are muskies in your pics. My fish came from WB.


----------



## ironman172

MadMac said:


> Bill, those are muskies in your pics. My fish came from WB.


I know. i didn't say they were pike.....the author said he couldn't catch them where he fishes....so i was giving alternatives .


Rod Hawg 
Good Pike in Ohio?
Hello,
I fish for Musky a ton at Westbranch but am getting sick and tired of not catching a thing. 

So I was just curious if there are any good Pike spots in Ohio. I know the Cuyahoga has some nice fish but I've never fished their. I do catch tons of Pike in Canada though. Thats why I'm curious if their are good spots in Ohio.


----------



## JIG

Can tell ya Ive got alot of pike out of WB but after fishin it for 30 it isnt my hot spot for them. Pike bay!! After seeing some of the ice picks the last couple yrs there is no other.


----------



## Socom

creekrock said:


> Northern Pike populations in OH are small and localized. There are not very many places in the state that you can catch Northerns regularly. The few guys who know of these spots are probably not going to share their info. I have been trying find pike in west central OH and beyond for the past few years with no success.


I thought this was a community for sharing stories and info. I am not looking for any specific hole or gps coordinates, just thinking more along the lines of which river or body of water.


----------



## sauguy

on the odnr website in the fishing section, they have a section called GO FISH your guide to inland fishing. click on the fish species you want and it takes you to a screen that gives you info on the fish and where to catch them.


----------



## MadMac

Sorry Bill. I misunderstude your post. I thought you were saying to go to the river for pike or he could fish Alum for muskie. lol


----------



## Socom

sauguy said:


> on the odnr website in the fishing section, they have a section called GO FISH your guide to inland fishing. click on the fish species you want and it takes you to a screen that gives you info on the fish and where to catch them.


 Thanks I will have to check that out. You were very helpful I really appreciate the information. Thanks again...


----------



## Rod Hawg

We got to Canada every year for Giant Pike and still haven't caught anything over 40in. However my Grandpa caught a 42in. 20lb. Hawg.  
Some big walleye I've caught up there.


----------



## Socom

Rod Hawg said:


> We got to Canada every year for Giant Pike and still haven't caught anything over 40in. However my Grandpa caught a 42in. 20lb. Hawg.
> Some big walleye I've caught up there.


That first picture looks like a really cool place to fish. I have always wanted to take a trip up north for pike and walleye. Used to read about Canadian fishing trips in magazines all the time growing up.


----------



## General

Caught this 34'' bad boy at westbranch last april


----------



## record holder

Hey Rod Hawg , Let me know if you want to do some Pike fishing I have a lake where the Ohio record pike came from. I know I have the record.


----------



## Barney

Record Holder, Lets hear the story and see the pic!


----------

